

Health.js: CPU usage streaming and notification for Node.js - brendoncrawford
https://github.com/last/healthjs

======
YOMorales
Can be useful for building a web dashboard and/or get and send notifications
of remote systems' CPU usage. And this dashboard could be viewed from mobile
devices too. Good.

------
codahale
sudo apt-get install ganglia-monitor

------
solarlion
nice, thanks for this.

